# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  مايكروسوفت تكشف عن نظام ويندوز 8 على معمارية arm

## Fannan1

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *كشفت شركة مايكروسوفت خلال مؤتمر Computex 2011 *  *عن أجهزه جديدة تحمل بداخلها نظام ويندوز 8  وتعمل على معمارية ARM .* 
المجموعة التي قدمتها  مايكروسوفت تتكون من أجهزة لوحية وسمارت بوك  كما أن الأجهزه تم تصنيعها من  قبل Foxconn و Wistron و Quanta  والمعالجات من Qualcomm و Texas  Instruments و NVIDIA التي قدمت أيضا معالجها الرباعي للنواة الذي يحمل  الأسم الرمزي Kal-El على جهاز لوحي وحاسب انترنت نحيل جدا كلاهما اختباريان  كما أن شركة Dell قدمت حاسبها XPS . 
جدير بالذكر أن جميع هذه الأجهزة ونظام ويندوز 8 لا تزال نسخاً اختبارية وأغلب هذه الأجهزة مصنعة للعرض فقط وليست لقطاع المستهلكين

----------


## narosse27

*لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي العزيزورمضان  كريم*

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## coucou152

لك الشكر والتقديراخي الكريم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## saiko897

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abdelazizlobna

رائع شكراا

----------


## مودى تاتش

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

